# Flooded GRR in michigan



## hap (Jan 3, 2008)

it has rained here for 3 days. GRR was almost completly flooded and half the backyard has standing water plus pond is over flowing . all the cedar chips were floating and the walkways flooded over. house,gararage and outbuildings remained dry inside thankfully. 
North 








west


----------



## N.S. Rob (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to here that Hap. We got 9 inches today alone. Luckily my railroad survived, but I did get a little water in the basement.


----------



## hap (Jan 3, 2008)

my sump pump in crawl space is turning on about every 5 minutes now. footing drain tubes emty into it so am dry down there.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Harold, 
You have my utmost sympathy. We've been there, done that last Friday. At least you have electricity for the sump pump to run on. 
JimC.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to send Ike on to you, but we'd had enough of him here.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Well on the plus side, now you know where you need to add drainage so it wont happen next time


----------

